# Show us you art/craft



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 18, 2012)

I've posted lots of pics of my work, and have seen some neat stuff from others here. So brag about you talent a little.

Here's my latest work- not fired yet. The first is a reproduction of a Japanese "dogu", the second is inspired by them. BBQ sauce for scale. Why BBQ? I was out of marshmallow fluff.


----------



## fossil (Mar 18, 2012)

I always like seeing your work.  I'm not nearly so tightly focused...I like woodwork, metalwork, wrenching, among others.  Pics are of a little decorative box, some furniture I made for my daughter during her undergrad years, some very special frames I made for family using some leftover materials I got out of my deceased Grandfather's shop years ago, and the
chassis of a '36 Ford pickup I'm building/hot-rodding. Rick


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice work! It takes effort to focus on one thing. In previous lives I made bows, beer, and a number of other things. Hand-built functional stuff that stays in the family is a life-long treasure.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice work guys. Damn. You all have some talent. Craig, I got a start on that reading. I will finish when I have a little more time. Thanks to all of you for sharing. Appreciated.


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 18, 2012)

First Snail
	

		
			
		

		
	





Second snail
	

		
			
		

		
	





Netsuke style rabbit
	

		
			
		

		
	





Maple squid
	

		
			
		

		
	





My latest addition- Cherry Horseshoe crab
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sorry, getting used to the posting pics.


----------



## Dix (Mar 18, 2012)

I need to start painting again, these are in acrylics. The pics, not the pie


----------



## Dix (Mar 18, 2012)

Opps..dunnno what happened.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree Dix. You do need to start painting again. I like them all. Can you make them larger? Is that Banana Cream?


----------



## Dix (Mar 18, 2012)

Lemon Syringe 

I'll try to get better close ups with the Cannon *blushes*


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 19, 2012)

See- I told ya, some great talent here.
Jon- I never saw that snail with the metal additions- so cool!

Email/pm me details on that rabbit. I may be interested.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is some stuff from years ago.
I like charcoal the best but work with oil pastels sometimes.I figured it out Dex...TY!  I also paint as well.


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 19, 2012)

Will do. Here is another rabbit in spalted maple . I feel that the wood grain took away from the actual form and is too distracting. It is funny that it was a light grain, and the oil finish darkened it a bit. Pictures don't do these pieces justice.


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice drawings Gamma.    I almost have the pics thing down too.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks fishinpol.....your stuff is cool.
WTF?.....I can't delete my repeated pics.....chit


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 19, 2012)

fixed it dammit...sorry guys!


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey Gamma, How did you get BB to model for that drawing?


----------



## webbie (Mar 19, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Hey Gamma, How did you get BB to model for that drawing?


I was gonna ask how she got Mr. Gamma to stand still for so long and how was the leaf held there??


----------



## rover47 (Mar 19, 2012)

fossil, glad to see a proper V8 engine. I have a 23Tbucket with all early Ford running gear and a 21stud V8


----------



## fossil (Mar 19, 2012)

rover47 said:


> fossil, glad to see a proper V8 engine. I have a 23Tbucket with all early Ford running gear and a 21stud V8


 
Yeah, it just seemed like the right thing to do. At least it's not just another small block Chevy. This is an 8BA Merc with the 4" stroke, built for me by Motor City Flathead. Adapter mates up a Warner T-5 to it. Should be fun.


----------



## Actionfigure (Mar 19, 2012)

Just in time for St. Patricks day, my latest for the Sullivans.


----------



## bfunk13 (Mar 19, 2012)

Some real talented folks. Here are a few of mine. I love wood and metal working. Owned a sign shop in Phoenix. Great thread.


----------



## chuckster (Mar 19, 2012)

A couple more of my computer drawings.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 19, 2012)

bfunk- tell me about those bansai trees


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 19, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> bfunk- tell me about those bansai trees


 
I am intrigued as well about those friggin trees...looks like something my brother used to make when he worked as a welder...
Come to think of it...I gots to take a couple pics of the things he made for me....
Spill Bfunk...


----------



## bfunk13 (Mar 19, 2012)

Very easy, cool and fun. People love em.
Base is 1" plate, can be tough to find but usually can get a scrap or two. Cut at an angle to look like rock.
Take some welding rod and break off the flux coating, weld 3-5 (odd numbers look best) to the base, with a torch heat and twist and work to desired location. 
The leaves are no more than brazing rod, take a clean metal table and hold brazing rod about 1 1/2 feet above and melt with a torch. Hot blobs of brass will create the leaves, just keep adding more melted spatters until happy. Toughest part of the whole project is welding the delicate leaves to the welding rod. I usually build up a bit of brass on the bottom of the leaves before i try to weld them on. Just melt together with a torch.  I have made some real cool ones, i like a 3 leaf design with bigger leaves. Not finding photos of them.


----------



## stee6043 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think I could squeeze this in under the definition of "art". It's not particularly rare, nor valuable, but I am the original owner and I think it's a good time all around.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is a pic of something my bro made for me when he was a welder.
LMFAO....when he gave it to me I chuckled......
my bro had a similar likeness to Hogz...lil ruff on exterior but a hell of a nice guy...I would never expected him to make a flower outta steel......


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 20, 2012)

Sweet car Stee. We have had some nice weather here. Would be a nice cruise in that!


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 20, 2012)

Gamma,
That is cool. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## SWNH (Mar 20, 2012)

Woodturning used to be my hobby and then my profession (by necessity) for number of years.


----------



## chuckster (Mar 20, 2012)

I used to do some wood turning but nothing like that. Beautiful work.


----------



## coaly (Mar 20, 2012)

I rebuild and recondition steam engines. A lot is metal machining, and antique boiler repair.
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 63709


Here I am showing my grandson (5) how to start a small engine.


----------



## coaly (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## coaly (Mar 21, 2012)

View attachment 63712
View attachment 63712


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 21, 2012)

Very cool coaly.  I really like the early steam tractors, I watch them on Youtube once in a while. 
Here is a link to a website that you may be interested in:

http://www.neme-s.org/  Some of the members travel quite a bit to go to shows in New England and beyond.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice work to all of you posting in this thread. Thanks for showing us your craft.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 21, 2012)

webbie said:


> Nice stuff Adios....
> My hobby is mostly being a beast of burden for my wife.......picking up dog poo, etc....
> 
> Actually, I like getting my hands dirty - so I'm working on projects like that basement floor thingy......
> ...


 
That was a great story, I would love to have had such an adventure, but I would never take such a chance. I have to "play it safe", but I don't have any good stories.


----------



## project240 (Mar 23, 2012)

I do a lot of woodworking projects as my hobby.  Here are a couple larger butcher blocks I made awhile ago...

The first one is birch "tile" with mahogany "grout" and the second is Maple, wrapped with Mahogany, wrapped with Cherry.  Enjoy!


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 23, 2012)

project 240. You built those from scratch? First. Very, very friggin nice. I wish I could inspect them in person. Second. I am guessing you are retired? You have a lot of time to dedicate to your craft? Or you are some kind of futuristic, wood working alien freakanoid. Give it up. Which is it? Oh, I better add this.


----------



## project240 (Mar 23, 2012)

Gasifier, yes, built from scratch.  Actually the mahogany in both of them is reclaimed wood from a deck I helped tear apart.

I've still got about 30-40 years to go until retirement, hopefully less, lol... I'm in my 20s...


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 23, 2012)

Really nice job there project240.  I like how you used the grain standing up for durability.  It reminds me of an old warehouse doing work with a plumber friend of mine.  The whole floor was oak blocks on end.  It was quite a floor, pre-concrete days, brick probably would have crumbled under the weight of whatever was moved through there..


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 23, 2012)

Project 240, that is awesome!

Those old block floors are great. I spent a few days on a movie shoot in an old ship yard in Brooklyn that has that flooring. It is so much easier on the feet than concrete! Another good thing about it is that machinery dropped on that floor is less likely to be damaged than on concrete.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 23, 2012)

project240. You are a very talented young man. With that talent and work ethic you will do very well in life. Nice work man. And keep those pictures coming of your completed projects. We love pics here!

Oh. So you are not retired. And at that age you must work a full time job. So that means you aaaare a futuristic, wood working alien freakanoid. 
(That is a sincere compliment of your wood working ability.  )


----------



## WES999 (Mar 23, 2012)

Great pics, everyone, very talented.
Here are a few things I have made.
Doll house for my daughter when she was about 10.
Some paintball guns I designed and built from scratch,


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 28, 2012)

Wes- from scratch? That's impressive. Played a little PB myself.

I'm firing the kiln a bit every night to build up ash up top and to dry out/get ready to rock it this weekend. Here's a pic looking into the firebox- I put a little porcelain conjoined skulls sculpture in the throat (where the fire enters the ware chamber). This will be buried a foot deep in coals/ash this weekend and if it survives will be nasty and crusty when finished.


----------



## coaly (Mar 28, 2012)

Had to show this guys glass blowing craft; A working glass steam engine

http://redux.com/stream/item/2134517/Working-Model-of-Stephenson-s-STEAM-ENGINE-made-of-GLASS-Rare


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 28, 2012)

That thing is great- the glass takes more stress/pounding than I would have expected


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 28, 2012)

Are the dogu's getting fired?  I'm curious what they will look like.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 28, 2012)

The dogus are all loaded up


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 19, 2012)

Sculptor- where in NC?


----------



## Stax (Dec 19, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> Some real talented folks. Here are a few of mine. I love wood and metal working. Owned a sign shop in Phoenix. Great thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice signs Bfunk.  Do you still make em?


----------



## Stax (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok, here are some xmas balls I made this year. I don't get to blow glass to much these days, do mosly lampwork on my kitchen table (MAPP torch) but my family comes to expect it at the holidays. The " full of hot air" comments get old but I'm use to it. I took glass blowing in college to keep my financial aid. 4 yrs ago when I lost my job, I started a little side business and it kept us going. I still make stuff every now and then but my new job has me traveling so I dont get to do it too much


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Stax said:


> Nice signs Bfunk. Do you still make em?


Unfortunately i had to get a real job. I would like to get back into it, they are fun to create.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 20, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Are the dogu's getting fired? I'm curious what they will look like.


 
Since this was pulled up again- might as well post the dogu (and the tanuki with the major junk)


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 20, 2012)

My wife and I make Adirondack chairs. If a relative gets married or has some other special occasion we will make them a pair.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 20, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> My wife and I make Adirondack chairs. If a relative gets married or has some other special occasion we will make them a pair.


 
Those are cool Jack! I had thought about trying my hand at some for our place. I met a woman that makes them out of old skis- they are a big seller in ski country


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 20, 2012)

AP, I have an extra set of patterns that I could send you if you want them.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 20, 2012)

Ive mentioned in other threads that I build R/C airplane models, I guess that qualifies as a craft right? Its becoming a dying art, but I still build all mine from a pile of sticks.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 20, 2012)

A few older ones... Over the years Ive build over 20, dont have photos of all...


----------



## jharkin (Dec 20, 2012)

Some  more....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 20, 2012)

jharkin said:


> A few older ones... Over the years Ive build over 20, dont have photos of all...


 
That one is VERY cool

Jack- I'mmo think on it. I have so much stuff going at once that I'm probably fooling myself that I would finish that project. Bet a lot of guys here know exactly what I'm saying- very much appreciated though


----------



## jharkin (Dec 20, 2012)

The plans for the project I am about to start... 4 sheets of 8'x3' 

Check back here in about 5 years... *** *IF* *** I dont waste time...


----------



## jharkin (Dec 20, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> That one is VERY cool


 
He he yeah and it was a real handful to fly too - small and squirilly.  I gave it away to a flying buddy who still has it, and built the blue and red biplane which is a similar design but larger.


Some of the others did not meet a good end however.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 20, 2012)

I think I just "liked" this entire thread... A lot of talented members here at hearth...


----------



## ScotO (Dec 20, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, some great talent in this forum, ladies and gentlemen!  I'm a jack-of-all-trades, master of none.......I enjoy metalworking,  blacksmithing, woodworking, carpentry, tinkering on old cars, electronics, etc.....

One of my latest passions is stone masonry.  For the past 6 years I've learned how to do stonework (veneer and stacked/grouted), many of you have already seen the fireplace I've been building but for those who haven't, here it is.....

Its all natural stone, taken from the mountains surrounding my house.  Some of this stone was carried.out of remote places in my backpack while deer hunting.....but its a labor of love, I guess.  I'll be grouting the stone this weekend and installing the 300lb mantel as well.....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 20, 2012)

Damn Scotty- that's really beautiful. Your treatment of the arch is fantastic- reminds me of one of those roofs on a Japanese lantern


----------



## jharkin (Dec 20, 2012)

Scotty have I mentioned before that if you lived closer I'd hire you?


----------



## ScotO (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, thanks guys.  Not sure that I'm quite that good.  I can see a difference in my current work versus my older work.......I've gotten much more detail-oriented.  AP, I wanted to cut the stones above the fireplace to give the authentic keystone arch look, and after running some ideas past my wife I opted for that "coffin-shaped" keystone.  I think it turned out pretty well, as did the stone registers on the sides and top of the fireplace.  They were quote the job, let me tell ya....

I love.the work you guys do, too.  I really enjoy threads like this...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 20, 2012)

It's kind of good and bad looking back on old work- nice to see how far you've come, but then there's always the feeling of wasted good materials/time. I recently put a bunch of my "learning experiences" on the back porch and invited people to come take them. Whole sets of plates, mugs, vases were taken away, the rest go into the shard pile. Even that was one time carted off to become mosaic material for a public beautification project though- so it was useful I guess


----------



## jharkin (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd say your work is better than what Ive seen from many pro contractors Scotty... .

Me, I try my hand at things around the house, so far my biggest project was this humble restoration of the front entry hall. And I had some help. I know what you mean about improving, looking back I already whish that I had found a real antique entrance door to restore rather than modifying a new one to look old, but live and learn. At least the rest is authentic.




























Which reminds me... I still need to strip that front door surround, repaint and re-glaze those sidelites.. Maybe next summer 



Edit to add - Scotty you might be interested in the small structural project we did. See if you recognize any hearth.com names in the discussion ...


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2012)

Holy crap, you guys are humbling.  I feel good when I can make two pieces of metal stick together.  No artistry, just function.  I already knew that AP had some crazy alien skills as a potter, but you other folks have some truly mad skilz.  Awesome, just awesome.  Keep the pics rolling.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 20, 2012)

jharkin said:


> I'd say your work is better than what Ive seen from many pro contractors Scotty... .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very nice! Classic, clean, very well done


----------



## jharkin (Dec 20, 2012)

OK Jags one more for ya.. then I'm all done... Another major hobby is vintage audo (notice a trend with me?... old stuff).  The pride and joy of my hi-fi is a vintage 1962 McIntosh MC-240 that I did a full electrical restore on - all new capacitors, rectifiers, tubes, power supply rebuild, etc.  I also built a set of homebrew 3 way speakers from plans. My dad made the MDF cabinets, I finished them, installed the drivers and built the crossovers from components.


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2012)

Those look like Boston Acoustic drivers.  And tube amps have a particularly warm place in my heart.  Nice job.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 20, 2012)

Jags said:


> Those look like Boston Acoustic drivers. And tube amps have a particularly warm place in my heart. Nice job.


 
Cheapo drivers from Parts Express actually... Dayton audio 10inch paper cone woofers if I remember correctly. The only thing I splurged on was the crossover components -  The entire project cost under $200, with the cabinet material thrown in for free from my Dad's shop scrap. 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 20, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> It's kind of good and bad looking back on old work- nice to see how far you've come, but then there's always the feeling of wasted good materials/time. I recently put a bunch of my "learning experiences" on the back porch and invited people to come take them. Whole sets of plates, mugs, vases were taken away, the rest go into the shard pile. Even that was one time carted off to become mosaic material for a public beautification project though- so it was useful I guess



 Wow, half of that stuff looks nicer than the dishes I have at home!!  I'm gonna have to order some stuff off of ya, AP.  I really like your work!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 20, 2012)

Jags said:


> Those look like Boston Acoustic drivers.  And tube amps have a particularly warm place in my heart.  Nice job.



Me too!  My grandma worked for Sylvania years ago......she made those tubes for years!  We used to have boxes of them, not sure whatever became of them.  I hear tell they go for decent money nowadays....


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 20, 2012)

I tend to be flighty and not focus on one thing very long, although I come back to a few over and over.   I like a challenge and can get bored doing the same thing...I do enough of that in the day job, lol.   Photography is a passion but I haven't had time in a few years, especially the last one since buying the Cottage.  I also like doing the reno work here, but I'd rather do it where I'm not living to be honest!  Repurposing and upcycling and working with inexpensive materials to get a final result like we have here is really fun-I'd really like to "flip" cottages and use them as vacation rentals, but that would require funds we don't have.  I also design greeting cards (cover and saying), apparel and ornaments for PODS.  We were pressing our own shirts but we just don't have the space here for inventory or the press and cutter so we sold all of it.  We are just about done winding up our vintage business too, basically selling off our milk and safe paints below cost so we can clear them out before the end of the year so we can make this the last year of income tax heck. 

So...this is one of the before afters here, I don't know if this is an art or a craft but I really enjoyed it.  The cabinet in the corner is probably 1920's era and was found curbside.  The chairs were either curbside or $1-2 at garage sales, I painted each with a "dry brush" style.  The little table was in the family for years, the train case on the bottom shelf hides gloves and stuff as well as the cord/outlet for the little green lamp.  The big table came from an architectural salvage place that was closing up.  The "centerpiece" on the vent free to the right of the tree is actually part of a vintage chicken waterer with an electric candle and candle ring on it.  The prints on the wall are all Arthur Singer from a special magazine set from the 1950's, those came from my grandparent's house.  The floors are original, but were covered with linoleum and then vinyl they have been planed, sanded and coated with linseed.  Pic quality isn't great, they were with my little point and shoot, and the first one was taken while we were on a walk through with the PO's brother so I was trying to be discreet, lol.











This is one of the cards I designed, I can't find my original and I can't snag the bigger version because the site I sell them on has right click disabled






It is clipart, I will admit to that...but it's multiple pieces with a reasonable amount of editing put together.


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice to see this thread alive again.  I really like to see what others are up to.  This thread is also a kick in the pants to get back making some stuff.  I've got a few things on the burner/half finished projects. 

Here is some of my hand-hammered copper work.  These have a nice aged patina now and will probably get quarter sawn oak frames from a wood re-purpose project.  The oak tree on the upper right may be made on a larger scale at some point.  I have more ideas stewing in my head right now than my time will allow.





I am also looking into making a brake drum forge in the late winter to work some steel for implements for the outdoor oven.  I need a coal rake and several hooks for the hand tools I use out there.  I just really want to try it I guess.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 20, 2012)

A few of my diversions.....

Massive trestle-style cabinetmakers bench Jan 1987 - old growth air dried doug fir full dimension 3 x 12 top,3 x 6 legs,2 x 6 cross braces,bolted to 90yr old concrete floor.Twin vises - both with thick air dried Cherry faces harvested from parent's land.New standard vise on left,Tapered 'leg' vise on right with 100+ yr old salvaged iron vise screw,collar & hardware.Round 3/4" dog holes spaced out on edge,2 in left vise cheek for gluing up panels etc.Huge Record Coronet No.3 5 speed Lathe at back of bench,4ft bed,12" over bed,30"capacity with outboard turning head swiveled out from bench.Lathe weighs 250lbs,at the time it was the heaviest benchtop lathe I could find off the shelf.Had a sheetmetal leg set for it,that went to my scrap metal pile for another possible use.

New 2" Hard Maple inner jaw face.Boring 1 1/2" hole 12" long for screw clearance was a good time. Not as 'pretty' as $2000+ European Beech traditional bench,but its 100% flat,smooth,true & level.Is hella stout.Easily 300lbs empty.Plus I really like the color that old doug fir gets as it ages,orangish-red really looks warm & inviting.Pic is prob 5 yrs old now,top is covered with various antique tools such as Goodell Pratt miter box etc. Blacksmith 70lb post vise (quick release install & removal to gain space).

Someday when I have more $$$ & space I'll have an Ulmia,Sjobergs Ultimate or similar bench as the main user,this will be for assembly & other things.


Mesquite Box May 1997
Natural edge Mesquite Bowl May 1997
Honey Locust Tool Chest Feb 1994
White Oak Tool Chest Aug 2005 (30yr old air dried local resawn 2.5 & 3" bridge planks,stained to look 100 yrs old)
Honey Locust bowl July 1998
Limestone birdhouse May 1992
Limestone bench Sept 2006

I'm tired now..... Someday I may post pics of the 2" thick Walnut threshold, 2 1/4" thick French Doors made from pine car siding w/ 1/4" plate glass inserts,matching ceiling 'bulkhead' that covers the exposed copper pipes on outside of fireplace room here.If I remember anyway


----------



## Thistle (Dec 20, 2012)

Limestone & Granite benches May 1992

Bench,Lathe,Other Stuff.Late 2007

7/8" Arabescato Piana marble from near Carrara,Tuscany.Salvaged piece before shaping June 2005

Same piece - finished Pastry/Pizza Crust Board w/rounded corners,bevelled bottom edges for easy pick-up off table or kitchen counter June 2005

Baker's/Pizza Peel made from scrap piece of 3/8" Penn Slate salvaged blackboard taken out of early 1920's junior high school remodel/addition in Aug 1999.Peel made May 2010.Went 'with the grain' to give more strength to the handle.About 5 lbs,so its not used very often.Beveled edge opposite handle to make sliding them in & out of oven much easier.

I still have 2 untouched 'halves' from that same job in perfect condition,4 ft square w/ original factory paper label on the backside.Stored in shop against wall behind some 3/4" plywood for protection,they'll no doubt be used for something eventually.


----------



## JP11 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll put our Christmas Card in here. My wife is a photographer, and every year she does a creative card. I hope it comes out in order. And YES.. the "kids" really were wearing the costumes.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 20, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> One of my latest passions is stone masonry.  For the past 6 years I've learned how to do stonework (veneer and stacked/grouted), many of you have already seen the fireplace I've been building but for those who haven't, here it is.....
> 
> View attachment 85678



Scotty, If you ever get bored and have a hankerin' to build something head east to me! I live on a few verticle acres of slate/fieldstone and only WISH I was handy to build an outdoor cooking hearth and all sorts of things! The fireplace is breathtaking, really, really beautiful.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 21, 2012)

I belong to several boards and I agree, this one has a good number of talented individuals. thanks for the likes. I just realized what that is!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 21, 2012)

sculptor said:


> I wish I could trade some painting talent for some of you guys woodworking talent!  I don't paint much these days. I think the color blue started to depress me. My subjects became loner, and too often depicted the empty desolate place the ocean can be. I so needed to paint a puppy sometimes during my stint as a marine painter.
> View attachment 85797


That's neat. When I heard "marine painter" I didn't know what it meant LOL


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 21, 2012)

Man I wish I could paint like that!!  I can see all these scenes in my head I'd like to get out and onto "paper"
 but they are pretty much stuck there.  I MIGHT be able to do a stick figure, lol.  The best I can do is try to find clip art that fits what I see and enough of the same style to make something similar...


----------



## sculptor (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you both! I suck at drawing! I cringe at the drawing stage. I do the minimum amount of drawing I can get away with. I'm what is called a "paint pusher"
It's considered a major flaw, but I try to make up for it along the way...

Like a painter I enjoyed used to say: "You have a 50/50 chance of a mess or a masterpiece" LOL


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 21, 2012)

sculptor said:


> Thank you both! I suck at drawing! I cringe at the drawing stage. I do the minimum amount of drawing I can get away with. I'm what is called a "paint pusher"
> It's considered a major flaw, but I try to make up for it along the way...
> 
> Like a painter I enjoyed used to say: "You have a 50/50 chance of a mess or a masterpiece" LOL


 

And this would be a mess -- not a master piece.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 21, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> And this would be a mess -- not a master piece.


LOL. I still laugh every time I see that photo!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 21, 2012)

sculptor said:


> LOL. I still laugh every time I see that photo!


 
Me too . . . it gives me great amusement. Of course if that was me it would have come out as a simple stick figure.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't think the "teletubby savior" is that far from a stick figure.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 21, 2012)

You should check out the "LOL Tattoos" page on facebook for some really bad art laughs (the comments are great). Can't believe what some poor suckers are stuck with (lucky that my bad tattoo is small compared to the good ones)


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 21, 2012)

(jealous rant of jealousy) you talented people are the worst lot, what, with all your humilty and complimenting others...bah. 

Love it all people, love it....wood, clay, paint, stone, you name it. I tie knots, I shall have to post a pic of something. I recently made a beer can cozy from paracord..a single 50' piece tied into a turk's head knot (sorry, don't recall the bight pass configuaration off hand) and then built it up with a gaucho weave. NOt quite as much talent needed as soem other mediums, but it takes a good bit of mental discipline.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 21, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> (jealous rant of jealousy) you talented people are the worst lot, what, with all your humilty and complimenting others...bah.
> 
> Love it all people, love it....wood, clay, paint, stone, you name it. I tie knots, I shall have to post a pic of something. I recently made a beer can cozy from paracord..a single 50' piece tied into a turk's head knot (sorry, don't recall the bight pass configuaration off hand) and then built it up with a gaucho weave. NOt quite as much talent needed as soem other mediums, but it takes a good bit of mental discipline.


 
I didn't learn to tie my shoes until late in the second grade.


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 21, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> And this would be a mess -- not a master piece.


 
I remember that news story. First thing I thought that it looked much like a Monchichi. Now I have that annoying song in my head.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 21, 2012)

holy Blast from the Past Batman...Monchichi...thats sooo awesome. I love Hearth.com.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 22, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I remember that news story. First thing I thought that it looked much like a Monchichi. Now I have that annoying song in my head.


 
Now that you mention it . . . it does look like a monchichi.


----------



## Augie (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing big, just finished a load of fire starters.

Sawdust from cutting set in the stove room for a week in a bucket to make sure it is good and dry, pack into old egg carton. Pour melted parifin over the top, not a lot just enough to wet everything. Let cool then pop out. 18 little fire starters. Now if I ever have to use email I have em.... Haven't started the stove in 2 or 3 weeks. Lol


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 23, 2012)

After renovating my 'studio', I had not made anything in quite a while. Now I'm about to get into full production mode, full time potter this year (part time chemist still). Feels great!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 23, 2012)

Great looking pottery! Hope to have some in my home someday! Good luck!

Ray


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 24, 2012)

This is a motivating thread, some really nice looking projects by members. Having put my hand to a number of the arts/crafts (RC aircraft, masonry, reno, etc...) featured here I can appreciated the time and effort that goes into these things.

In the summer of 2011 my family started a project that didn't actually get finished till this last summer, and that was building a courtyard at the back of our house. We had a sort of ugly backyard and I wanted to enclose the area for privacy and add a little life and greenery by having a pond area.
Anyway, here's a couple pictures of the results, and a video showing the building process and some of the steps involved up till the fall of 2011.










Edit: thought I might as well add a video showing the pond in it's finished stage.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 24, 2012)

Lumber-Jack, That is pretty impressive. I little piece of New mexico in beautiful British Columbia!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful job, LJ!  Very, very nice! if that were my place, I'd probably never leave the backyard all summer long!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks guys.   Yes it is a little more palatable sitting out in our backyard now. 
We live in an area with great mountain views and those views are still very visible, but the courtyard walls block out everything else, so it has been a win\win situation, and it was a great family project.


----------



## Jags (Dec 26, 2012)

Lumber Jack - you are freaking me out. I thought I recognized your son. Why the name change? OH - and one HECK of a job on that backyard and pond.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree. The name change is tricky.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> Lumber Jack - you are freaking my out. I thought I recognized your son. *Why the name change*? OH - and one HECK of a job on that backyard and pond.


Sorry, not trying to freak anybody out, but since the new forum format the old name _Carbon_Liberato_
r, didn't fit properly in the space provided below the avatar (the r always got pushed down one line and it read like it does above). For some reason this really bugged me and I decided to try and fix it, but couldn't without changing the name, so one thing led to another and I went with a complete make over. LOL
I figured the lumberjack image would be more appropriate since I live in British Columbia and always wanted to be a lumberjack anyway. You know how the song goes..... 

I wanted to be... a lumberjack!

Leaping from tree to tree, as they float down the mighty rivers of British Columbia. The Giant Redwood. The Larch. The Fir! The mighty Scots Pine!
I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay.
I sleep all night and I work all day.

MOUNTIES:
He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

BARBER:
I cut down trees. I eat my lunch.
I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays I go shoppin'
And have buttered scones for tea.

MOUNTIES:
He cuts down trees. He eats his lunch.
He goes to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays he goes shopping
And has buttered scones for tea.

He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

BARBER:
I cut down trees. I skip and jump.
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing
And hang around in bars.

MOUNTIES:
He cuts down trees. He skips and jumps.
He likes to press wild flowers.
He puts on women's clothing
And hangs around in bars?!

He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

BARBER:
I cut down trees. I wear high heels,
Suspendies, and a bra.
I wish I'd been a girlie,
Just like my dear Papa.

MOUNTIES:
He cuts down trees. He wears high heels,
Suspendies, and a bra?!

[talking]
What's this? Wants to be a girlie?! Oh, My!
And I thought you were so rugged! Poofter!...

[singing]
He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

He's a lumberjack, and he's okaaaaay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 26, 2012)

I LOVE Monty Python! Hah!


----------

